# The eagle has landed



## Feeling dangerous (Jul 12, 2022)

Hello all,

Well today was finally the day my Maverick was delivered after 4+ weeks of waiting. It is beyond cool and I cannot wait for my first cook. I’m really happy I went with P&S and love the build on this thing.

Doing initial burn in/seasoning now and first cook likely tomorrow pm (beef rib).

Any other new guys to the pellet game, I’d love to hear about first cooks, etc.

Happy!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 12, 2022)

Very nice! Look forward to it's maiden voyage! Just got a pellet smoker myself back in March I believe. 

Ryan


----------



## Feeling dangerous (Jul 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Very nice! Look forward to it's maiden voyage! Just got a pellet smoker myself back in March I believe.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks. What’s been your overall experience with smoke and flavor?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm interested in upgrading to a higher quality pellet smoker like a ps, yoder or lsg. Can you post a few more pics of yours?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 12, 2022)

We got a GMG Prime, and love it! Maybe not as much smoke but haven't used anything to augment the smoke. Maybe ease of use is worth it.







Those were beef ribs.






Pork ribs, no wrap...look how juicy they were.

Love ours!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm interested in upgrading to a higher quality pellet smoker like a ps, yoder or lsg. Can you post a few more pics of yours?


Would have to look again Jake, but there's a company in Nebraska that makes pellet smokers...very nice! American made...little spendy but I'll have to find the site again. 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Would have to look again Jake, but there's a company in Nebraska that makes pellet smokers...very nice! American made...little spendy but I'll have to find the site again.
> 
> Ryan


Blazn grills?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Blazn grills?


I believe so!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I believe so!


I've seen them. Very similar to a yoder. Emily gave me the greenlight to have a large outdoor kitchen built with a small smokehouse and a fireplace built. Want to build the pellet smoker in......so many activities lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 12, 2022)

We want to do the same...well a place for smokers and such out of the wind and weather...we live on top of a hill. And in Iowa, gets chilly here in winter.

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I've seen them. Very similar to a yoder. Emily gave me the greenlight to have a large outdoor kitchen built with a small smokehouse and a fireplace built. Want to build the pellet smoker in......so many activities lol


You should look at the recteq 1050.....it’s built in ready!  I wouldn’t hesitate to score it at all!



Feeling dangerous said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well today was finally the day my Maverick was delivered after 4+ weeks of waiting. It is beyond cool and I cannot wait for my first cook. I’m really happy I went with P&S and love the build on this thing.
> 
> ...


Nice looking cooker congrats!


----------



## Feeling dangerous (Jul 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm interested in upgrading to a higher quality pellet smoker like a ps, yoder or lsg. Can you post a few more pics of yours?





TNJAKE said:


> I'm interested in upgrading to a higher quality pellet smoker like a ps, yoder or lsg. Can you post a few more pics of yours?





TNJAKE said:


> I'm interested in upgrading to a higher quality pellet smoker like a ps, yoder or lsg. Can you post a few more pics of yours?


Just posted 8 or so pics in the original post. Have a look!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 12, 2022)

That’s set up very nicely!


----------



## Feeling dangerous (Jul 12, 2022)

Feeling dangerous said:


> Just posted 8 or so pics in the original post. Have a look!





TNJAKE said:


> I'm interested in upgrading to a higher quality pellet smoker like a ps, yoder or lsg. Can you post a few more pics of yours?


I’m a HUGE LSG fan and would have gone that route but I was looking at mid-December pickup. They are great. I’ve never seen a Yoder in person but haven’t heard a bad thing outside of rust issues. Being a Texan, it was really down to P&S and LSG for me. I wanted a Texas based company which is obviously not important to most. I don’t think you can go wrong with any.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2022)

Feeling dangerous said:


> I’m a HUGE LSG fan and would have gone that route but I was looking at mid-December pickup. They are great. I’ve never seen a Yoder in person but haven’t heard a bad thing outside of rust issues. Being a Texan, it was really down to P&S and LSG for me. I wanted a Texas based company which is obviously not important to most. I don’t think you can go wrong with any.


Let me know about the seam when it's closed. Looks like a nice gap between lid and chamber. I'm sure they have it figured out but just curious.an that's a nice looking smoker. Love the grates


----------



## Feeling dangerous (Jul 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Let me know about the seam when it's closed. Looks like a nice gap between lid and chamber. I'm sure they have it figured out but just curious.an that's a nice looking smoker. Love the grates


I seasoned tonight. Not much in the way of escaping smoke. They have the roll up lid.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2022)

Nice smoker . I've had my pellet grill a year now . Different brand , but I love it . Plan is to use a kettle or the WSM , but always ends up on the Pellet . Just makes great food , and the smoke profile is perfect . 
Enjoy , post up some cooks .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2022)

Great looking rig!
I just bought my first pellet smoker a couple of months ago, a RT 1250. So far I really like it!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 13, 2022)

Very nice looking smoker, congrats !


----------

